# Sawyer Paddles and Oars DIY Tips and Materials



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Winter is the best time to treat your wood and composite products with our DIY materials. Our YouTube Channel also features tips on installation, maintenance, and helpful information on product selection and sizing. Find what you need at your local Dealer or order online at www.sawyerstation.com. If you're in the Southern Oregon area, stop by our retail store in Gold Hill.






DIY REPAIR


Paddle and Oar Repair Supplies for the DIY waterman. Find marine grade spar varnish, epoxy and more.



www.paddlesandoars.com







https://www.youtube.com/user/SawyerOars


----------

